# Finally throwing in the towel



## thor9541 (Jul 27, 2012)

After much prayer and thought I'm now concidering leaving the masonic fold. I'll always be a mason because of my obligation, but frankly in my lodge its now a waste of time that can be spent with my family. I joined under the assumption that it would make me a better man but instead its making me angry. I understand the need for revenue with in the lodge but when this takes priority over building the men within it, it becomes like a church always begging and when a need arises from within nothing that's not what its all about.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jul 27, 2012)

All lodges have monetary problems in this economy.    Bring your feelings to the craft and you may find that there are others that feel your way but not voicing it.  Much of a persons' masonic journey is solo but at the same time you want to have some teaching occuring as much as you may want.  Hope you find your answers.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 28, 2012)

thor9541 said:


> After much prayer and thought I'm now concidering leaving the masonic fold. I'll always be a mason because of my obligation, but frankly in my lodge its now a waste of time that can be spent with my family. I joined under the assumption that it would make me a better man but instead its making me angry. I understand the need for revenue with in the lodge but when this takes priority over building the men within it, it becomes like a church always begging and when a need arises from within nothing that's not what its all about.



Unfortunately, this has become more and more common. Have you visited other Lodges? In my opinion, half of Masonic Lodges should demise. I'd rather have 1-2 STRONG Lodges than a few scattered around the area and teetering demising. I've always said, when you stop teaching Freemasonry in your Lodge and signup sheets for fundraisers take precedence, it's time to close the doors. I pray my Brother that you do not give up on the Craft, but seek Light elsewhere.


----------



## BroBill (Jul 28, 2012)

You might try moving forward in your journey instead of back.... look into the York and Scottish Rites to see if the light you seek lies along either of those paths.  The light is there, waiting for you to find it.....


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jul 28, 2012)

Brother I know of some great lodges to guide you towards.  PM me and tell me where and when you want to attend and will get you set up.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 28, 2012)

I am sorry to hear the news. I hope that everything can work out before you've actually left the fraternity... I wish you the very best Brother!!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 29, 2012)

I pray that you find the light you are looking for and that you do not give up on the Craft, but rather find a lodge whose thoughts and actions are more aligned with your own.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Jul 30, 2012)

thor9541 said:


> After much prayer and thought I'm now concidering leaving the masonic fold. I'll always be a mason because of my obligation, but frankly in my lodge its now a waste of time that can be spent with my family. I joined under the assumption that it would make me a better man but instead its making me angry. I understand the need for revenue with in the lodge but when this takes priority over building the men within it, it becomes like a church always begging and when a need arises from within nothing that's not what its all about.


 
I'm sorry to hear you are considering this move. I pray you find the light you seek at a different lodge rather then leave The Craft. Best of luck to you in your future travels.


----------



## Ashlar (Jul 31, 2012)

Blake , I have been scolded and even one person on the internet has alluded that I am not a good Mason because I believe there are far too many members and lodges and many need to consolidate or close their doors outright . I too would rather see one or two STRONG lodges in my area instead of seven or eight lodges with over half struggling to keep their doors open . And this constant clamor for more members to keep the lodge building's doors open is tiresome also . I would hold lodge meetings in my basement if it meant I would have a lodge of 20 or 30 dedicated Masons , instead of of a huge building with 200 or more members .

To the OP , I honestly feel for you . I am tired of the fundraisers and the constant whining and crying over money .


----------



## widows son (Aug 1, 2012)

I hear ya, unfortunately money in most cases keeps the lodge doors open. Perhaps the york or scottish rite maybe help you in your journey also joining another lodge might be better, as a mason there are many options to keep you on your path, whatever the decision do it based on whats right for you and your family.  All the best brother


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Aug 6, 2012)

My Brother, I would submit to you that Masonry is BIGGER than the Lodge, and it should be entrenched in the SOUL of the Man.   Perhaps you should visit a few other Lodges in your District before shutting the door on Masonry.  Also, the suggestion to pursue the York and Scottish Rites is also a good one, as they may renew your focus. A competent check on issues and concerns in ANY Lodge is the VOTE. I'm with Bro Bowden on this one---Lodges that aren't teaching and reaching should do all of us a favor and CLOSE.    Last suggestion----sit down when you have time alone, and READ YOUR OBLIGATIONS IN EACH DEGREE.  Neither one speaks of the importance of the Fish Fry or Car Wash, however, they DO ALLUDE to the solemnity of the oath taken and the Brother's commitment to the CRAFT, as well as his Brother.   All that being said---your family time should have never taken a back seat to the Lodge, Brother.  As much as we all LOVE Masonry, our families ARE OUR OBLIGATION.  Pray Psalm 40, and Psalm 27:1-6 in your quiet time, and email me if you ever need to rap.   Towerbuilder7@gmail.com.        The CRAFT IS BIGGER THAN THE LODGE, and your Bond in Masonry is for LIFE.   AND YOU HAVE BROTHERS ACROSS THE COUNTRY SUPPORTING YOU ON THIS FORUM.        FRATERNALLY, BRO VINCENT C JONES, SR. BAYOU CITY LODGE 228, PHA, F&AM, HOUSTON, TEXAS, MWPHGLTX.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Aug 7, 2012)

My brother don't leave because of one bad experience. I will be more then happy to work with you one on one in regards to this issue. Inbox me your number.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm just checkin in on you, Brother Thor9541.  How are you doing?  Let the Brotherhood know how you are doing, and if you need anything from US.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 6, 2012)

towerbuilder7 said:


> i'm just checkin in on you, brother thor9541.  How are you doing?  Let the brotherhood know how you are doing, and if you need anything from us.



i am seeking an update on you as well. If you ever wish to talk, my numbers are as follows 307-459-0133 or 740-275-7291. You can call anytime--- day or night!


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 7, 2012)

I have honestly felt the exact same way you do right now.  When I returned from Afghanistan, my mother lodge all but ignored me, while I was gone personal politics, and ego nearly ran it into the ground.  Upon my return a hostile take over of the line-up happened and I was given the cold shoulder, and given absolutely no reason.  I wanted to tear up all of my due cards and leave, because to me that isn't what Freemasonry is about.  I started to attend lodge somewhere else, and I finally feel like I found my Masonic forever home.  While I am still a member of my mother lodge, and love some of the brethren dearly, it isn't worth the aggravation of attending.  I haven't demit, because of my ties to some of the brothers, and I know it would hurt them, but I made the choice not to pollute my Masonic experience any more.

I am now more active in Masonry than I was after I was first raised.  I have found brothers, companions, sir knights that challenge me, and make me a better man every day, I am writing more and am feeling the personal experiences that I read so much about.  For that I am thankful I just didn't give up, and went on my not-so marry way.

Please think of this as you weigh your future masonic options.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree with the other brothers. There are over 15 different houses that meet at my lodge. I may have had your opinion had it not been for the house I joined. Most of the bros of my house are over 50. Being guided by the older bros gives me better focus to studying the craft and advance my yearning for light in masonry. Do not give up on the craft simply because you do not agree with what's going on in your house.


----------



## Plustax (Jan 15, 2013)

Sadly I fear more of this will come. Times are very diificult with economy yet dues continue to rise as well as new costs are being introduced starting at the top (GLoT) when attending GL functions, limits are placed on the number of fund raising that is done at local lodges, unprofessional behaviors between GLs & Shriners..... ALL this effects membership.... hence costs. I hope that we can get through all this.


----------

